# [solved] No temp monitoring on new amd gpu

## Elleni

In the amdgpu wiki the section on monitoring gpu temperature is missing, so I tried with the information on the radeon wiki. 

```
Monitoring

lm sensors can be used to monitor the cards temperature. It uses the I2C interface, which needs to be enabled in the kernel:

KERNEL Including radeon firmware

Device Drivers --->

   Graphics support --->

      <*> Support for frame buffer devices --->

         <*> ATI Radeon display support 

            [*] DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

```

But this does not work. So how is rx580 gpu temperature beeing monitored with lm_sensors ? Or is this not possible atm? Or are there other utilities to monitor gpu ?Last edited by Elleni on Tue Jan 02, 2018 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Works on my RX550... (no radeon in kernel, only amdgpu)

```
amdgpu-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

fan1:        1023 RPM

temp1:        +35.0°C  (crit =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)
```

What do you get from "ls -ld /sys/class/hwmon/*/device"?

----------

## Elleni

You are right. 

```

sensors

amdgpu-pci-0700

Adapter: PCI adapter

fan1:         812 RPM

temp1:        +40.0°C  (crit =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)
```

What does not work is when I create a new "site" in Plasma Systemmonitor, it looks like this, and I am missing the browser to pull the apropriate sensor in it to have a graphical monitor: 

https://imagebin.ca/v/3mp828cm0foe

Btw. How cpu temp of a ryzen would be monitored?

----------

## Ant P.

I haven't used ksysguard in years but I remember it being very picky for some reason... maybe it needs lm_sensors labels to be defined, I have a really old sensors.conf file that only sets those.

Try this, it might help:

```
chip "amdgpu-pci-*"

    label fan1 "GPU Fan"

    label temp1 "GPU Temp"
```

For the Ryzen, try enabling CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP and SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER; it's not mentioned in the options' help text but there's a high chance it'll work. Turn on ACPI Thermal Zone too.

----------

## Elleni

Unfortunately creating custom tabs in ksysguard is not working as it should, but I will see and post in a separate thread, if necessary. the cpu are visible in the standard tab anyways and also gkrellm show all cpus / 12 threads. Strange thing is, that cpu is not showing when invocating sensors nor with xsensors. There is only gpu as pasted above is visible.

```
sensors

amdgpu-pci-0700

Adapter: PCI adapter

GPU Fan:      813 RPM

GPU Temp:     +42.0°C  (crit =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)

```

----------

